# Evaluation of a CNI GLP-III-473nm blue laser module



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*senacaripple said:*
vicariously via cpf from your reviews,however, your website is a bit too techie for me
[ /QUOTE ]






*WHAT IS IT*
**** VERY, URGENTLY, CRITICALLY IMPORTANT!!! ****
Please read the ENTIRE evaluation before you make a purchasing decision regarding this laser!!! The rating was changed after I discovered that my first unit was defective and the replacement unit works better than advertised!!!

Since the late-1970s, I've wanted a blue laser. That dream finally came true on November 12, 2003 when I got an argon-ion laser, but that's a big heavy thing that needs a LOT of power.
Blue beam lasers in pointer format have not existed - until _*NOW*_ (early/mid-2004), anyway.




This is the GLP-473 blue laser pointer, emitting just over 1.6 milliwatts of laser radiation at 473nm (4,730Å); just a bit longer in wavelength than the common high-intensity blue LEDs you may have already seen. The color could best be described as a "_very_ slightly greenish blue".

It uses a mechanism _somewhat_ similar to that used by green laser pointers: an infrared laser diode is fired into a crystal of material that doubles the frequency of the light so it emerges the laser as the blue laser beam you see. This is known as DPSS (Diode Pumped Solid State).
*See "The Punishment Zone!" section below for additional details.*

This laser pointer emits just over 1.6mW of laser radiation at 473nm, making it a CDRH Class IIIA instrument.




SIZE


*HOW TO USE IT*
To use the laser pointer, install the included batteries, and remove the blue protective plastic disc from the laser's business-end.

Press and hold the button on the side of the laser's body for as long as you need the laser spot. Releasing the button turns the laser off.

*FEEDING TIME*
To change the batteries in your spiffy new blue DPSS laser pointer, unscrew and remove the tailcap, and set it aside.

Tip the battery carriage out of the laser's body, remove the two used CR2 cells from this carriage if necessary, and dispose of or recycle them as you see fit.

Install two new CR2 cells into the battery carriage, orienting each cell so the flat-end (-) negative faces the spring for it in each chamber.

Insert the now-full battery carriage back in the laser's body, orienting it so the white plastic disc with the gold colored contact in the center goes in first.

Screw the tailcap back on, and be done with it. 

Current consumption measures 836mA on my DMM's 4A scale.

*VERY IMPORTANT:* The batteries in this laser are in a parallel arrangement, so always change both batteries at once, replace them both with the same brand, and preferably purchased from the same store at the same time too.
Failure to do so opens up the possibility that one of the cells will discharge before the other, causing the better cell to discharge itself through the weaker one. You could then end up with dead batteries even if you did not use the laser much, if at all. 


*THE PUNISHMENT ZONE*
Blue diode lasers are a lot different than those common red lasers you see all the time.

In a 640nm red laser pointer, there's a red-emitting diode and a lens to collimate (focus) the beam.

In a 473nm blue DPSS laser, there's a BIG infrared laser diode that generates laser light at 946nm, this is fired into a crystal called LBO (containing lanthanum boron oxide) that doubles the frequency to 473nm - the bright blue color you see. This light is then collimated (focused) by a lens and emerges out the laser's "business end". Just before the lens, there's a filter that removes any stray IR (infrared) radiation from the pump diode.
You don't want that stuff in your blue beam, trust me.





*I AM NOT CERTAIN AS TO THE COMPLETENESS OF THIS INFORMATION; if you know about the internal functioning of 473nm blue DPSS lasers and you think this information is incomplete or incorrect, please don't hesitate to pipe up and offer the correct explanation.*

(*Edit, 06-09-05*: From somebody who knows their stuff about lasers, comes the following: 

_I believe that 946 nm is not the output of the laser diode, but the output of a laser rod, crystal, etc. pumped by the diode laser (shorter IR wavelength). I have some cause to believe neodymium is the lasing ingredient. This would make a 473 nm laser work the same way as a 532 nm one - just use a non-main wavelength of neodymium ions (or neodymium compounds with neodymium in the proper oxidation state)._

From the same person, comes this information: 

_Green lasers are doubling the 1064 nm transition of Nd:YAG or Nd:YVO4, or some other similar host medium. The 946 nm line is what is being doubled in blue lasers, and 473 nm light is the result. Often, the choice for a Non-Linear Optical (NLO) crystal is different for the two lines. KTP is the crystal of choice normally for green, and LBO for blue. Also, the 946 nm line has a much smaller cross section for emission. This means lower efficiency and the 1064 line and even the weak 1319 nm line will try to compete with it, stealing energy. On top of that, the 946 line is self absorbing making the device a lot trickier to generate (like ruby, this is a case where the laser medium is actually somewhat opaque to the frequency of light the laser is trying to operate at, where as YAG is almost perfectly transparent at 1064 nm). 

So, they start out with pretty much the same structure: High power laser diodes at 808 nm pump a Nd host which lases at 948 nm, and this is inter-cavity doubled. But upon closer examination there are a lot of differences between the mechanisms operating in each laser._
The website I obtained this information from is http://members.misty.com/don/laserssl.htm. 

This unit is not waterproof or submersible, so please try not to drop it in creeks, rivers, ponds, lakes, oceansides, docksides, puddles of Kodiak bear pee, slush piles, mud puddles, tubs, toliets, sinks, fishtanks, dog water dishes, or other places where water or water-like liquids might be found. In fact, because of its delicacy, please try not to drop it at all, regardless of whether the place is wet or dry.

I don't have any idea about how to resurrect a flooded DPSS laser, so if it got douched, you're probably SOL.





If you have to transport this laser outdoors and it's raining or snowing, place it in a plastic bag or shove it in a pocket that will hold the entire unit without exposing any of it to the rainfall or snowfall.

The switch button fits rather loosely in the barrel; you can hear a ticking sound from it when the unit is only lightly shaken.

There is what I believe is an AR (antireflective) coated glass window just behind the laser aperture. Backscatter from the blue laser beam appears very minimal at worst - yes, this is a good thing.

Output power was measured at 1.629 milliwatts.

According to the stamped imprint on the CDRH label, this laser is brand spanken new - it reads "05 2005". Speaking of CDRH labels, the one on this laser indicates it is a Class IIIb instrument, emitting "<500mW at 473nm to 1,064nm".

Stability is fairly low, but I knew that going in - the lower stability values cost less.

There is a hole in the tailcap that allows you to affix a lanyard to it if you wish. A lanyard is not furnished with the laser, so if you wish to use one, you'll have to procure it elsewhere.

The antistatic bag this laser came in was marked with a serial number. Mine is 5040964.
(*Update 10-09-05*): When the bezel was unscrewed and removed, this number was found written in red felt tip pen inside the unit too. 

Every year, I laser the Westlake Mall Christmas tree lighting ceremony and the Bon Marche Star lighting ceremony (both ceremonies are on the Friday after Thanksgiving) with a green laser; I really wanted to laser these ceremonies with this blue laser this year, but I just have this sneaking suspicion that I will not be successful with it. Not because I moved, but because this laser may not be up to the job. :shakehead:





Photograph of the beam spot on the test target at ~12".
Beam is not white in the center like this photograph makes it appear.
Beam spot also bloomed on the camera; the actual beam spot is _significantally_ smaller.





Photograph of the beam at approximately 15'.






Photograph of the beam spot on a wall at approximately 15'.
Beam is not white in the center like this photograph makes it appear.

Those rectangular graphic things near the bottom are marquees from:

Venture Line ''Looping''
Sega ''Hang-On''
Williams ''Stargate''
Sega ''Star Trek''

upright coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s.

And that red star thing is from an American DJ Laser Widow.





Photograph of the actual beam, with the laser ~2 feet from the camera.
Smoke was used to allow the beam to be seen.
Some movement occurred; the laser beam appears wider in this photograph than it actually is.


*Update:* 06-10-05
This laser works significantly better when it's warm (NOT hot!); I obtained an output power reading of *2.646mW* when the unit was warmed in the hand and used intermittently for approximately 2 minutes. Stability is definitely an issue though; sometimes I get no output, sometimes I get low output, and sometimes I get high output (2.6mW). As I said earlier though, I knew stability would be an issue going in, so it was not a surprise.

*Update:* 06-12-05
This laser does not work well (or at all) at ambient (room) temperatures below approximately 75°F (23.9°C).

*UPDATE:* 06-13-05
I had the laser module on top of my computer monitor for at least several hours last night, reaching a case temperature of 94°F (34.4°C), and had fairly consistent output of at least several hundred µW (microwatts) every time the unit was actuated. This is still significantly lower than peak. So stability is only partially dependent on temperature; I don't yet know what other factors play a role. 

*UPDATE*: 06-14-05
I had the laser module on top of my computer monitor for approximately 2 hours 30 minutes this morning, reaching a case temperature of 89°F (31.7°C), and had fairly consistent output of 170µW (microwatts) every time the unit was actuated.

*UPDATE*: 06-16-05
I've decided to downgrade my rating from 3 stars to 2 stars, because I get no output at all most of the time, and low output when I get tired of screwing with it and think about putting it away. :shakehead:

*UPDATE*: 06-27-05
I discovered that this unit is serialised: the serial number is 5040964, and this number is printed on a label on the silvery ESD bag it came in. I discovered this approximately a week ago, but forgot to add it to this web page.

*UPDATE*: 07-02-05
Using a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose, I measured an output of 1,596µW (1.596mW). This laser is very unstable though, so power readings could be a little higher or a LOT lower than this, depending on the time of day, the day of the week, what channel the TV is on, the depth of the water in the cistern (toliet tank), or the length of the siggeret burning in the ashtray. 

*UPDATE*: 07-08-05
Customs charges were $20.00, so the total cost of this laser was $960.00, counting the cost of the laser itself, shipping, the charges levied by my bank to send the money, the charges levied by CNI's bank to receive the money, and customs. 

*UPDATE*: 08-01-05
I have decided to downgrade my rating yet again to just one lousy star.
This laser is really a POS and is not recommended. :shakehead:  :shakehead:

*UPDATE*: 08-03-05
I measured a power output of 1.995mW with a case temperature of 88°F (31.1°C).

*UPDATE*: 08-08-05
I have decided to downgrade my rating *yet again* to "Zero Stars - Whip Out Your Ding-Dong or Sit on the Toliet and Go Potty On It".  :shakehead: 

*UPDATE*: 08-19-05
With a case temperature of 87°F (30.5°C), I measured a power output of just 24.75µW. I was sure to install new CR2 cells for this test.

*UPDATE*: 09-23-05
What a PWPOSMF this has turned out to be. :shakehead: 
Usually, I have to gently hit it on its front-end while the button is pressed to get any blue radiation at all. :shakehead: :shakehead: :shakehead: 

*UPDATE*: 09-24-05
It's a miracle!!! I took this laser with me to my birthday lunch with a couple of friends today (something we've done for approximately the last ten years - last year I brought my yellow laser pointer); this blue laser operated fairly normally and it did not need to be struck too much while I was showing it to them at a pizza place. 

*UPDATE*: 09-25-05
It's *REALLY* a miracle!!! I thought this laser looked brighter than normal, so I measured it - 3.486mW with a case temperature of 90°F (32.2°C).
















In light of this, I have decided to increase its rating to 1/2 star!!!




That's a lot better than the "Zero Stars - Whip Out Your Ding-Dong or Sit on the Toliet and Take a Whiz On It" rating I gave to it earlier.

*UPDATE*: 10-09-05




Here is a photograph that shows the unit can emit some NIR radiation when not emitting the blue radiation it's supposed to.
See that whitish spot near the center of this photograph?
That's it.
This spot is not visible to the human eye, but most digital cameras can perceive NIR (near-infrared) radiation as a whitish shade ranging from yellowish-white to purplish-white. The radiation in this photograph probably adds up to a few microwatts (maybe no more than ~10µW) total at 1,064nm, 946nm, and 808nm. This is *not* a significant amount of NIR radiation, and is nothing whatsoever to be concerned about.

*UPDATE*: 11-02-05
This laser outputs 1.21µW (1.21 microwatts) of NIR and/or IR radiation (the spot shown in the photograph on the 10-09-05 update above). Yes, I measured it with a meter specifically designed for the wavelengths involved.

*UPDATE*: 11-06-05
I've decided to downgrade its rating again to "0 Stars - Whip Out Your Ding-Dong or Sit on the Commode and Tinkle On It", because it works very poorly - if at all, even when known-new batteries are installed in it. :shakehead: :shakehead: :shakehead:
I measured a power output of 97.02µW using a laser power meter specifically intended for that purpose. :shakehead: :shakehead: :shakehead:

*UPDATE*: 11-15-05
After retensioning the springs in the battery carriage, this laser outputs 1,314µW (1.314mW) with a meter specifically designed for the laser.

*UPDATE*: 11-18-05
I'm not sure whether to rate this laser 0 stars or 1/2 star - I get output about half the time I pick it up, and about half the time I don't - until I start shaking it; then maybe I'll get very low output - a few dozen microwatts or thereabouts. At least my yellow DPSS laser pointer emits laser radiation every time I pick it up and activate it. :shakehead:

*UPDATE*: 11-22-05
I have been advised that the use of "strange batteries" should not be a negative here - and I agree - so I've decided to upgrade this product's rating by 1/2 star. 

*UPDATE*: 12-01-05
I have it on good authority that the US distributor for CNI products will accept this laser and send it overseas for repair and/or modification. If it really *IS* defective, and if it emits blue radiation on a consistent basis when I receive it back, the rating will be going up!!!





*UPDATE*: 12-11-05
I have gotten the green light to mail this laser back to the north american distributor for CNI, and they will mail it back to CNI for repair and/or modification.











*UPDATE*: 12-20-05
I received the RMA # last night, and have now boxed the unit up for a little trip late this morning (PST). The next update on this page will hopefully be that my blue laser works fantastically.











*UPDATE*: 03-08-06
I received a laser back early this afternoon (2:06pm PST). It isn't the same laser I sent late last year, but is a new laser called the Aquarius-2. The serial number of this unit is *5040964*.
The date stamped on the CDRH label is 02 2006.
The CDRH label itself indicates this is a Class IIIa instrument, emitting <5mW at 473nm.

Buy it at Laserglow. 

It measures *2.496*mW on a laser power meter specifically made for this purpose, with a case temperature of 90°F (32.2°C). According to the supplied instructional material, this is the optimum operating temperature of this laser.
Current usage of this new model measures 813mA on my DMM's 4A scale.





Spectrometer plot of the laser.
USB2000 Spectrometer on loan from TWO-CUBED 

Unit also comes with a hard-sided plastic case with corrugated foam on the inner surfaces of both halves. 

As a result of my findings on the replacement, I have upgraded this product's rating to 4 stars.
It's a pretty good bet my original one was defective, which is why I rated the replacement so much higher.

*UPDATE*: 03-09-06
I measured a power output of 2.898mW this morning, with a case temperature of 87°F (30.5°C). 

*UPDATE*: 03-09-06
No, you aren't seeing things. Yes, a same-day update.




Photograph of the "business-end". See that white spot below the central beam aperture? That's 808nm NIR radiation. When the end cap is removed, that also removes the IR filter. This radiation measures 78.81µW (78.81 microwatts).
To the unaided eye, this appears as a very dim, deep cherry red glow.

*UPDATE*: 03-09-06
No, you aren't seeing things. Yes, another same-day update.
Power output was measured at 3.126mW.
I have decided to rate it 4 1/2 Stars and place it in The Trophy Case. This is the first time any product has gone from The Toylet Bowl to The Trophy Case on my website.



It emits at least 2mW of blue laser radiation **EVERY TIME** I pick it up - just like it ought to.

*UPDATE*: 03-12-06




Spectrometer plot of this blue laser, with the IR filter removed.

*UPDATE*: 03-14-06




A photograph of this laser's beam from ~5 feet.
Beam is narrower than depicted; some movement occurred.

*UPDATE*: 03-20-06
I just measured it at random, and it measured 2.232mW on a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose. 

*UPDATE*: 03-24-06
I just measured it at random again, and it measured 3.717mW on a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose.

*UPDATE*: 04-02-06
I just measured it at random yet again, and it measured 2.463mW on a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose. I used the same set of CR2 cells as I received with the laser on 03-08-06. The case temperature was 86°F (30°C).

*UPDATE*: 04-03-06
I just measured it at random _yet again_, and it measured 2.871mW on a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose. I used the same set of CR2 cells as I received with the laser on 03-08-06. The case temperature was 89°F (31.7°C). 

*UPDATE*: 04-11-06
I just measured it at random yet again, and it measured 2.292mW on a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose. I used a new set of CR2 cells for this test. The case temperature was 87°F (30.5°C).

*UPDATE*: 04-16-06
Here is a photograph of the foam-padded hard case, with the laser in it.






*UPDATE*: 05-28-06
This laser makes a fantastic cat toy!!! A fantastic $940.00 cat toy!!!




My stepsister's cat Puffin really goes after the blue laser spot - he really sees it well, chases it madly back & forth across the room and up his cat tree, and believes it to be an insect of some type. This proves that cats can see a wavelength of 473nm in the blue region of the spectrum. I chose this laser because it has a low enough measured power to not cause damage to the cat's eyes in the event of accidental irradiation; the other two lasers I brought to Sacramento with me (the yellow DPSS laser and the Wicked Phoenix green DPSS laser) are simply too powerful to use as a cat toy (the yellow one is 6mW+, the green one is 80mW+). 

*UPDATE*: 05-29-06
My dad's black laborador Andi also sees the blue laser spot and tries to swat at it with his front paws. Yes, "Andi" is generally considered to be a female name, but Andi is a boy dog; I know that with absolute, positive, 100% certainty. 


*UPDATE*: 06-26-06
I just took a random measurement of its power, and got a reading of 3.02225mW. I just saw the laser and then saw the power meter and thought to myself, "I think I'll take a reading", and I did.






*UPDATE*: 01-22-07
I just took a random measurement of its power, and got a reading of 1.041mW. I thought the unit was acting up, so I removed the batteries, unscrewed it in the center, reassembled it, and took a measurement. 
The 1.041mW reading is well within spec; nothing to be concerned about there. 


*UPDATE]*: 05-17-07
The beam diameter is approximately 0.25mm to 0.50mm at the exit aperture; this is significantly smaller than the beam diameters of all other DPSS lasers I have used or seen. I should have mentioned this earlier, but like they say, better late than never. 


*PROS*:
Unique, attention-getting color that's radiant and unusual for a handheld laser
Durable, hefty casing
Natural, flashlight-like feel in the hand
Unique, attention-getting color...o wait I said that already. 

*CONS*:
Fragile interior construction - like all DPSS lasers. Will not figure into my rating
Not water-resistant - but most other DPSS lasers aren't either. Will not figure into my rating


I gave it a rating of 4 1/2 stars on my website.


----------



## TurtleDude (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

very nice review, gotta love those pics!


----------



## xenophobe (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

[ QUOTE ]

Speaking of CDRH labels, the one on this laser indicates it is a Class IIIb instrument, emitting "<50mW at 473nm to 1,064nm".


[/ QUOTE ]

Thats interesting. I wonder if it's a sign of things to come...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

The one on my yellow laser indicates it emits "<500mW at 473nm to 1,064nm", and it's *CLEARLY* a Class IIIa instrument.

O WAIT!!! I just examined the label on my blue laser, and it indicates the same parameters: <500mW at 473nm to 1,064nm.


----------



## VidPro (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

cool, sombody finnaly got thier new toy in.


----------



## Grox (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

wow nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif looks absolutely awesome! Is the on-screen colour in your picture accurate?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

[ QUOTE ]
*Grox said:*
wow nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif looks absolutely awesome! Is the on-screen colour in your picture accurate? 

[/ QUOTE ]
It is *reasonably* accurate; the actual laser output is a little deeper blue and less greenish/whitish than the photographs depict.
I took a night time photograph late yesterday; I'll add that to the review at the top of this thread right after I post this.


----------



## LaserMod (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

I'm interested into how LaserGlow got the beam so visible from only 2mw's of power:





Image Copyright of LaserGlow.com

Any chance of some more beam shots Craig? I'm thinking of getting one of these. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## xenophobe (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

Smoke and slow shutter I imagine...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet)

I changed the rating I gave this product, from 3 stars down to 2 stars. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

It's too bad you had to spend so mutch money for that.


----------



## DaFiend (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

Craig have you contacted CNI regarding your stability issue? It honestly doesn't sound like you're happy.

Or do they say as long as it emits something under 2mW there is no problem?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*
Craig have you contacted CNI regarding your stability issue? It honestly doesn't sound like you're happy.

Or do they say as long as it emits something under 2mW there is no problem? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I believe that if it emits laser radiation at less than 2mW, it's "fine" to them.
Stability is an issue, and I knew going in that it would be. But yes, I could be happier with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Especially considering the cost - $940.00 so far, and the cost could exceed $1,000.00 when I receive the customs bill.


----------



## DaFiend (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif Bad CNI /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif Sounds like US$1000 CR2 batteryholder. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

I never thought i'd see a blue laser get your lowest rating for a laser. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Do you know what size the pump is?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

I don't know what size the pump laser diode is, but I'd ***guess*** that it's at least 500mW at 808nm.
I could be very wrong here, so don't take this power value as gospel.

I never thought I'd award this unit just two miserable stars - that is indeed, by far, the lowest rating I've given any laser or product containing a laser. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

I might downgrade it even more before I'm done here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif wow. Another downgrade?

I wonder if this is going to put the brakes on a few people that have been interested in one of these units?

Could be that you've been spoiled by all those high powered greenies.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

Nope, not spoiled at all.
I've seen this laser operate at over 2.6mW; so I know for a fact it can achieve these power levels, but rarely does.


----------



## LaserMod (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif ...that stopped my order. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Its a real shame and bit of a catch really - I suppose less than <2mw would mean that no output at all would be in specification. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I think you should contact them though and get a replacement - $1000 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## cy (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

$1,000 down the toilet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Shiftlock (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

I finally received my blue unit, identical to the one reviewed in this thread. Sat at customs for weeks. Mine was labeled 3.12mW. When I first start it up, it's about 3mW, then after 120 seconds it rises up to 6mW with quick jumps up over 13mW. That's a lot more power than I was expecting. The stability is horrible though. The beam is visible to the naked eye in a room with no smoke or fog. It's not stunningly visible, but it can clearly be seen, even when I shine it across my back yard I can follow the beam to its termination point over 500 feet away. It is a humid night though. Clearly the human eye is much more sensitive to this wavelength than it is to red, since a 5mW red beam is not visible. I can't explain why, but it seems like I can see this beam almost as well as I can see a 532nm beam of the same power output. I know that's not supposed to be the case. Maybe I have weird eyes, who knows. I hope mine doesn't start to weaken and putter out like the one reviewed above.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

You must have gotten an exceptionally good one then. I measured a maximum output of 1.596mW from mine using a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose. Most of the time though, it emits power in the 100-200 microwatt range. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
And the total cost was $960.00 (customs was $20.00).


----------



## Shiftlock (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
You must have gotten an exceptionally good one then. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, I know is was one of the strongest, if not the strongest, out of a bunch. I've confirmed the output on both an analog Scientech and a digital Scientech meter. I'll confirm the output on my LaserCheck as soon as it gets back to me from the person borrowing it. But I'm pretty sure it's an exceptionally bright 473nm unit, just by the way it looks and the visibility of the beam. The dot is very bright on a white surface. Too bad the stability is horrible and it flickers like a candle in the wind!


----------



## mobile1 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

Those blue ones are really cool... now if there would be a 50mw version, that would be cool...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet)

I downgraded its rating again to just one (1) star. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
It really is a POS and should be avoided at all costs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

going to ask for a refund?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

[ QUOTE ]
*senecaripple said:*
going to ask for a refund? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Trying to get a refund will very likely be a real pain in the toliet muscle, so I'll very likely keep it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

atleast email them of your dissatifaction. we'd be curious of their response. cant hurt, maybe, you'll get something better on your next order!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

Just when I thought about firing off an email, the silly thing began to work properly. 
Output power was measured at 1.995mW (the device is rated for a range of 0.6mW to 2.0mW). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
I used a laser power meter specifically intended for that purpose, not some homemade contraption.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

BTTT - I updated the evaluation.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated again.


----------



## MATRIX (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

it looks alot like my pyxis and works about the same....cni and laserglow could learn alot from wickedlasers... customer satisfaction is not their main concern.....excuse my french.....good luck to you...



cheers!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm laser module*

No need to excuse your french...CNI does have rather lousy customer service.  :shakehead: :sick2: :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated again; this time a photograph was added.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated again; this time I measuired the NIR/IR radiation emitted by it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated again. :shakehead:  :shakehead:
What a POS this has turned out to be. :shakehead:  :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated again.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated yet _ again_.


----------



## Athoul (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

Well if it helps you any, I've read your entire review and your other posts in this thread on your blue laser. It seems you have had way more problems with it then not.

My opinion is that, I would not add a 1/2 star rating for a 50% chance of operation. Since it was at 0 stars already, the 1/2 star is a positive increase, but an item that works only half the time is not a good thing, not matter what it is. It sounds like a unit that maybe should have been replaced :/


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

I received an email from somebody this morning - somebody that appears to know their poop about blue DPSS lasers, offering to try and repair mine.
He thinks it might be one of three things:

*1:* The laser diode itself may be faulty
*2:* The power supply may be faulty. The chip may have lost a ramp up power inverter.
*3:* Something in the optical train might be out of alignment.

I emailed him back and asked how my laser would be returned to me if he was not able to repair it: would it be in the same condition it is now, or would it be in pieces, never to lase again?


----------



## Athoul (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

Quote: "I emailed him back and asked how my laser would be returned to me if he was not able to repair it: would it be in the same condition it is now, or would it be in pieces, never to lase again?"

Thats a good question! Was it not someone from the company you recieved the laser from? Have you asked the company itself to replace it? I know someone else asked this question also, but it looks like it's in need of replacement...and looks very bad on the company not to simply replace it with a working unit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated yet _ AGAIN!!!_.


----------



## LASERGLOW (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

Dear Sir:

We have been working closely with CNI to redesign the blue laser pointers, as we have had the same problems that you describe with some of the units. 

After our latest design modifications, we have had some very good results. The lasers power up instantly, and there is no 'waiting time' for the unit to start outputting at or above specified output power.

As CNI's North American agent, we can request on your behalf that CNI take your malfunctioning laser in for repair and retrofit. As long as the unit has never been disassembled, I am confident that they will repair it at no charge. We can include it with our next shipment of prototypes to CNI, so that you would only have to pay shipping to our office in Canada.

Please let me know if you would like to do this, at which point we will contact CNI to make the request. We will do our best to make sure that you receive a fully-functioning blue laser pointer.

You may contact us at [email protected] and please include the serial number of your laser pointer.

Sincerely, 

Dimitry Fedorov, President
LASERGLOW.COM LIMITED

TEL. 416-729-7976
FAX. 480-247-4864
WEB www.laserglow.com
email [email protected]


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

Hi Dimitry,

Thank you *VERY MUCH* for offering to accept this laser for possible repair by CNI!!!   :thumbsup:  
I'll drop you an email as soon as I finish posting this.


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

Looks like there is light on the other side of the tunnel. no pun intended :naughty:


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

Maybe if Laserglow explains to CNI just who LEDMuseum is, perhaps he'll get a nice 100mW unit back...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated yet * AGAIN!!!*.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Evaluation updated yet * AGAIN!!!*.


----------



## ks_physicist (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

Would you just really bash this thing with the Toilet Toilet Toilet so that you can put it all behind you? 

I'm afraid we're going to find you locked in a padded room ranting about the blue laser...


----------



## Athoul (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

I think he's still waiting for the replacement to arrive  Maybe it won't be as flakey this time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*



ks_physicist said:


> Would you just really bash this thing with the Toilet Toilet Toilet so that you can put it all behind you?


The BTTT means *B*ump *T*o *T*he *T*op; I do not actually intend to bash the laser multiple times with a commode.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*



Athoul said:


> I think he's still waiting for the replacement to arrive  Maybe it won't be as flakey this time.


I sent the unit to Laserglow on the 20th of this month; I don't expect to receive it back anytime before next year.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

I just received word that my blue laser is on its way back to me.   :thumbsup:  
If it functions properly, I'll re-rate it and remove it from "The Toylet Bowl" section of my website.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

I received a laser from Laserglow today, but it isn't the one I returned.

In its place, I received a unit called the Aquarius, rated at 0.6 to 2.0mW. It is physically similar to the one I returned, but it comes in a hard-sided plastic case with corrugated foam inner liners.

I measured it at *2.496*mW using a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose.

I assigned it a rating of 4 stars.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

Here is a photograph of this laser and a 1xAAA cell red laser playing on a door. 







This photograph has not been published anywhere else.
The power output of the red is 2.749mW and the power output of the blue is 2.898mW.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

After I found that this product *DOES* have a warranty, I've decided to upgrade my rating to 4 1/2 stars - the highest rating I can give to a DPSS laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

And here is a photograph of this laser, a green weapons laser aimer, and a 1xAAA cell red laser playing on a ceiling. 






This photograph has not been published anywhere else.
The power output of the red is 2.749mW, the power output of the green is 1.11mW, and the power output of the blue is 2.898mW.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Just a routine update with a beam photograph added.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

BTTT (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Just a routine update with a random power output measurement taken.


----------



## dr_lava (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

this thread was started over 9 months ago... I understand posting for corrections for repair, but the recent bumps are annoying and rather pointless! IMHO, let it die already. BTW, I do appreciate your reviews.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Evaluation of a CNI PGL-III-473nm blue laser module*

I bump this thread whenever there is an update to my website on this product; I also post the same update to the first post in this thread. So the bumps actually serve a definite purpose in this case (the opening post receives an update) - not always true of some other threads which get bumped on a recurring basis.

Just my 2¢ in this case; you have the right to an opinion here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 24, 2006)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): 

It measured 3.717mW on a laser power meter, hence the update.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2006)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): 

It measured 2.463mW with the same CR2 cells it had in it when I received it on 03-08-06, hence the update.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2006)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): 

It measured 2.871mW with the same CR2 cells it had in it when I received it on 03-08-06, hence the update.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 11, 2006)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): 

It measured 2.292mW on a laser power meter specifically designed for that purpose. I used a new set of CR2 cells for this test. The case temperature was 87°F (30.5°C). 

The original post was updated, hence the bump.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2006)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): Photograph added to the laser's evaluation.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2006)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): 

This laser makes a great pet toy; albiet a rather expensivew one.





Evaluation at the beginning of thread has been updated.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 26, 2006)

*BTTT* (*B*ash *T*oliet *T*oliet *T*oliet): 
Just a routine update.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2007)

BTTT (*B*ash *T*able *T*ree *T*urnip): Evaluation updated yet * AGAIN!!!*.


----------

